# Onkyo TX-NR676



## joaquin626 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello , 

sorry for my english , it is not my native language .
I live in Belgium , europe .

i would like to replace my old audio system.
My room is 4 by 6 meters with the tv on the 6 meter wall.
The system will be used 60% for music , 40% films.

I've been reading about the Onkyo TX-NR676 receiver and found some good reviews.
Important for me is that is has a powered 'Zone 2' output (outside speakers in garden)
Also i need to be able to play music from my laptop's itunes and from my Iphone wireless.
The Onkyo TX-NR676 has all these things. (i think)
I can buy the Onkyo TX-NR676 receiver for about 600 euro.

What is your opinion about the Onkyo TX-NR676 receiver ?
Are there better receivers in the same price range that meet my criteria ?

Next step : speakers !
I can also buy the Onkyo TX-NR676 receiver in a set : Onkyo HT-S7805 for 850 euro.

I would also like to know your opinion on the speakers used in this set.
Are they sufficient for my room ?

As my budget for the whole system is around 1000 euro , the set seems a good choice ?
or can i find better speakers to use with the Onkyo TX-NR676 receiver ?
or maybe another receiver with another set of speakers ?

Thanks for your thoughts .


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you link some online stores in your country and then we can recommend some AVR's.


----------



## joaquin626 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello , 

I've decided i will start by buying a new AV-Receiver and use my old speakers for the moment.
Then save some money , and later on buy some good quality new speakers for the living area.

More info about current setup:
I have 1 old stereo that i would like to replace.
Stereo has 1 audio output , but i have 4 areas with speakers.
So from my stereo output i go to a audio switch to control what area's should play (Artsound SVC 4.2)
http://artsound.be/en/multiroom/volume-controllers

All speakers are wired with : Bandridge LC1079 audio cable (2x 0.75)


More info about currect speakers :

Living area : reuse my old stereo speakers (no dolby surrond) , just stereo. (Sony SS-XB80v , 8 ohm)

Kitchen area : 1 pair of ArtSound MDC6 35W , 8 ohm
the kitchen area has no walls , so 1 space with living area , distance between : 10 meter
http://artsound.be/en/speakers/inwall-loudspeakers/waterproof

Upstairs : 1 pair of ArtSound MDC6 35W , 8 ohm

Garden : 1 pair of ArtSound MDC6 35W , 8 ohm


My plan is to buy a 7.2 AV-Receiver with multiple zones.

Zone 1 : living area
For now start with my 2 old stereo speakers.
In the future upgrade to new stereo speakers or maybe 5.1 surround speakers.

Zone 2 : the other speakers , connected through the audio switch.
For these 3 zones the audio quality is less important

What is important to me for this AV-Receiver ?
- enough power to get good quality audio in living area (current stereo speakers & future speakers)
- enough power for zone 2 : audio quality less important for these area's but enough volume to hear them)
- at least 4 hdmi inputs , 1 hdmi output
- video : 4K passthrough , 4K upscaling
- UTP connection , wifi connection
- streaming music from my iphone (prefer wifi to bluetooth)
- streaming music from my laptop (prefer wifi to bluetooth)
- an app to control the AV-Receiver
- a remote for the AV-Receiver
- Sound optimisation (something like Audyssey MultEQ)
- Being able to connect my speakers with the current audio cable , clip in or screw in , no RCA jacks


Yesterday i've been to a local audio store to get more info.
They advised my 3 types of brands , 3 types of AV-Receivers :

Yamaha RX-A660 : https://www.hificorner.nl/yamaha-rx-a660.html
Denon AVR-X2400H : https://www.hificorner.nl/denon-avr-x2400h.html
Marantz NR-1608 : https://www.hificorner.nl/marantz-nr1608.html#

I will buy my AV-Receiver probably online , much cheaper than local stores.
Some online stores :
https://www.hificorner.nl/audio-hi-fi/home-cinema/surround-receivers/
https://www.homecinemacenter.be/category/233145/receivers-en-versterkers.html

My budget for the receiver is up to 700 euro.
But as the 3 receivers i stated above are below 600 euro , i would prefer to stay below that 600 euro limit.

What are your opinions on the 3 receivers i mentioned ?
Any other receivers within my budget i need to look at ?

another question i have : my current speakers are 8 ohm.
i can find newer speakers with 6 ohm and 4 ohm.
will my receiver be able to play with current 8 ohm speakers and newer 4 ohm speakers ?



I look forward to hearing from you guys !
Thanks


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

These would be my choice in order:
Marantz NR-1608
Denon AVR-X2400H
Yamaha RX-A660
Perhaps you can also look for used as well on ebay or craigslist? Another brand to look for is the Pioneer and Older Onkyo used 809 or 818 with audyssey. Add a bluetooth Transmitter/receiver. Check ebay or amazon.
I always tell anyone who gets a receiver to get one of these. I had the Onkyo TX707 which was plagued with HDMI issues, I read all these issues and still bought one and never ever had any issues. These are much cheaper than when I saw them: https://www.amazon.com/AC-Infinity-...ons&keywords=audio+receiver+cooler+fans&psc=1
or
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JLV4BWC?ref=emc_b_5_t
or
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IJ2J2K0/ref=sspa_dk_detail_3?psc=1

I went the cheaper route:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Durable-3-...048602?hash=item419551ed5a:g:qUMAAOSwPhdVQeWO


----------



## joaquin626 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for your help.
I bought the Denon AVR-X2400H.


----------

